# Anyone Attending Repticon Charlotte 8/23



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Just wanted to see if anyone is planning on attending Repticon on Saturday 8/23.

I will be there, hanging out at Brett's booth and perusing the show floor. I can bring plant clippings to trade, I will let you know what I have if you'd like to know.


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

How was the show? Due to a family birthday I couldn't go! I'm planning on going to the on in Hamburg, PA, 18 October. (Because that's a good one I've been told?)


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Are you from the Charlotte area? Our show is generally pretty sparse, seems to have been especially so this time. There used to be a few of us who would meet up at the show, but I didn't see anyone else from the forum this time except for the two people vending (Jeff and Brett).

I talked to a lot of folks while hanging out at Brett's booth who seemed generally interested in keeping dart frogs. I tried to steer them all to this forum and encouraged them all to do a lot of reading on the subject. I tried my best to "sell the hobby". I would love for there to be more people in this area active on the boards and keeping frogs.


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

Not from the Charlotte area but me and the husband don't mind driving around or making a weekend out of it if the show is worth it. We live near Richmond VA, and so far I've been pretty disappointed about the amount of stands (if there are any at all!!) involving any kind of frogs or frog related stuff.
(Besides people selling small monkeys and sugar gliders) Newport News was a let down this weekend for frogs. 
The show in Maryland on 20 Sept. sounds very promising though!
Repticon Baltimore Page 
I'm going! I'll see y'all there! 
Hoping to buy frogs, small bromeliads and moss!


----------

